# Why I would buy Berkshire Hathaway stock



## Chris (Mar 22, 2011)

Goldman Sachs in moving to pay off an expensive 2008 investment from Warren E. Buffett, has officially put one of the most difficult periods in its history behind it. The Federal Reserve on Friday blessed the balance sheet of the Wall Street firm, paving the way for it to pay back the $5 billion investment, made during the darkest days of the financial crisis.
The deal was a lifeline for Goldman  but it came at a hefty price, namely a 10 percent annual dividend that amounted to about $500 million a year.

Goldmans payoff means that Mr. Buffett will get his principal back and a $500 million bonus because the firm is paying back the investment early. It was due to expire in 2013. He will also receive dividends earned in recent months for a total payment of $5.64 billion. 
Still, he stood to make much more without an early redemption. Indeed, Mr. Buffett often joked that should Goldman call to let him know it wanted to pay off the investment early, he would dodge the call. 

In total, the investment netted the billionaire investor $1.7 billion, or roughly $190,000 a day.

Goldman to Pay Back Warren Buffett - NYTimes.com


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 22, 2011)

If you have that kind of dough to invest, hats off to ya.

Didn't Buffet recently return several billions of dollars to his investors?


----------



## mnbasketball (Mar 22, 2011)

I'll just buy HDY and take my chances.  Up around 150,000 over the last couple of years on a 100,000 investment.
can't really expect to buy many shares of BH stock.


----------



## xsited1 (Mar 22, 2011)

It's a good time to buy.  One share costs $127,415.  That's down $361 from yesterday.  If I were you, I'd buy at least 100 shares.


----------



## Chris (Mar 22, 2011)

mnbasketball said:


> I'll just buy HDY and take my chances.  Up around 150,000 over the last couple of years on a 100,000 investment.
> can't really expect to buy many shares of BH stock.



You can buy class B shares for $84 a share.


----------



## Chris (Mar 28, 2011)

babajr said:


> Awe the big league. These guys deal with so much money. Unimaginable amount of money...



And just think, Buffett started with nothing, and now he is worth $50 billion.


----------



## The Rabbi (May 1, 2011)

Chris said:


> babajr said:
> 
> 
> > Awe the big league. These guys deal with so much money. Unimaginable amount of money...
> ...



He obviously exploited workng class people and cheated the government.

In truth Buffet is coasting on reputation.  His results over the last 15 years have frankly sucked.
BRK.A Berkshire Hathaway Inc. A Stock Performance of Total and Trailing Returns


----------



## editec (May 1, 2011)

The Rabbi said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > babajr said:
> ...


 

Warren was the scion of a four time US Congressman, so it wasn't like he started out with nothing. 

But he didn't start our as a millionaire like the young Trump did, for example.

He made his living by as salesman and stockbroker and eventually as a investor with multiple partnerships in various investments.

He became a millionaire in 1962 and a billionaire by 1990.

That's a pretty damned impressive run of good choices bolstered by good fortune, in my opinion.

He's the kind of wealthy person who most lefties, however leaning left most of them are, can admire.


----------



## The Rabbi (May 1, 2011)

editec said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



He obviously exploited the masses and refused to pay back to the system.
The Left likes him only because on national matters he is an idiot and a half, always wanting to see taxes go up.


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 1, 2011)

Chris said:


> *The Federal Reserve on Friday blessed the balance sheet of the Wall Street firm, paving the way for it to pay back the $5 billion investment,* made during the darkest days of the financial crisis.


What does that mean? That the US taxpayer is on the hook for that bailout?


----------



## kobtan79 (May 1, 2011)

I can't see any reason to buy Berkshire.
It's basically a one-man Hedge Fund or Mutual fund whose successful leader is on his way Out.

So you're buying a new unknown who will just be another Wall Street talking head.

The only reason to buy it is you think the businesses within will outperform the indexes, (do you need Berkshire to buy Coca Cola?) or that it will break up and be more valuable than it's parts. And there's no indication of the latter.


----------



## william the wie (May 1, 2011)

Berkshire is an insurance company headquartered in NE where direct investment of reserves for losses is legal. Other than proving that an insurance company headquartered anywhere but NE is run by idiots I don't see where Berkshire has done much.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 1, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> It's a good time to buy.  One share costs $127,415.  That's down $361 from yesterday.  If I were you, I'd buy at least 100 shares.



LMAO.

And I think that is B stock. 

I'd love to buy Birkshire stock.  

I'll try and buy a house first though.


----------



## Chris (May 1, 2011)

The Rabbi said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



When only 55% of the people pay federal taxes, taxes need to go up.


----------

